# Gnome2 compiling, fsfull



## sysman (May 24, 2010)

How much free space does take full gnome2 installation? I have no additional partitions in this case, my only part. is root 12GB, base install+xorg installed. Just few minutes ago I've stopped compiling of gnome2 because fsfull, now I have this weird situation:

```
df -kh
Filesystem            Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/label/rootfs0     12G     11G   -343M   103%    /
devfs                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
```
What does it mean?? Why negative numbers?


----------



## Beastie (May 24, 2010)

By default, UFS reserves 8% of the disk for use by root. The build process has been using that space and filling up the entire disk, hence the "negative" numbers.
You probably need much more space to compile GNOME. Clean up the build process files and everything should be back to normal.


----------



## sysman (May 24, 2010)

I've just cleaned all, with a `make clean;make distclean` under gnome2 port dir. Currently I have 5.5GB available. Is not enough at all?


----------



## sysman (May 24, 2010)

I hope at least that gnome2-lite will fit on my fs, damn!


----------



## zeiz (May 24, 2010)

If you have 12GB and now you've got only 5.5GB free what uses another 6.5GB?
Try [cmd=]du -ch /usr[/cmd] to find space hogs. It could be ports/distfiles , ports/packages, /usr/home/.
I forgot how it happened but once I installed something on /root...sure it was full very soon  Check your /root directory.
I'm pretty sure that you have enough space, just check for mistakes.
Also you could install from packages instead of building for days: all new packages were built recently.
If you want really latest versions of everything then after packages installation you may run:

```
# pkgdb -F
# portupgrade -aR
```
and few things that are not quite up-to-date may be upgraded as well.


----------

